# Paph (In-Charm White x Island Mist) 'John Cole' HCC/AOS



## Orchid-fever (Aug 9, 2009)

Yesterday this was awarded at the Atlanta Judging center. It is a nice complex white with a lot of brachy in the background. It was named after my son. Now if I can only find the originator so they may name the cross then the award will not have to stay provisional.

Paph (In-Charm White x Island Mist) 'John Cole' HCC/AOS


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 9, 2009)

:clap: :clap:Congrats! What an honor! Good luck tracking down the originator!


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 9, 2009)

Perhaps this came out of In-Charm Orchids in Taiwan.


----------



## Candace (Aug 9, 2009)

It's a beauty.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 9, 2009)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2009)

Very lovely. If you can't find the originator, you can name it.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2009)

slippertalker said:


> Perhaps this came out of In-Charm Orchids in Taiwan.


I agree! email them


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2009)

Wide petals! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Aug 10, 2009)

Agreed, likely out of In-Charm in Taiwan. 

Craig

ps...nice too!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 10, 2009)

congratulations!!!! beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice! Great stami!


----------

